# Yao finally given some love by the media



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Matt Steinmetz of sportingnews.com:



> Now is as good a time as any.
> 
> It's time to call the Rockets' Yao Ming what he is: the best center in the NBA. Yes, there's that small matter of the big fella in Miami, but the reality is that the gradual upward arc of Yao has intersected the inevitable downward arc of Shaquille O'Neal.


Link to article


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

The only good thing about this season: seeing Yao become the best, and seeing the haters fade away.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> The only good thing about this season: seeing Yao become the best, and seeing the haters fade away.


I have to agree whole-heartedly.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

my how the tables have turned...

and you know this is only going to hurt yao probally. Once the media has their chance, they will shoot him down just as fast as they are bringing him up right now...

I say let the haters hate, we all know their ignorance, and im sure it just drives yao even harder. His passion and heart is what i value most


----------



## floating (Mar 17, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I say let the haters hate, we all know their ignorance, and im sure it just drives yao even harder. His passion and heart is what i value most


that's true. Yao always has gentle aspect,but there's very strong heart behind them.you can only find it in adversity.


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

as a chinese i totally understand Yao's gentle attitude toward media, though he always suffer a lot of criticism. 
as a real rocket fans, we see Yao his effort on the court. He is trying to prove something and let those media shut up, in the way i respect.
this season is really not the one for rockets fans. but let's see Yao and his fellows give their best shot in next season. i am still looking forward to a championship, just like Yao did in China the last year before he joined NBA.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

sky_123 said:


> i am still looking forward to a championship, just like Yao did in China the last year before he joined NBA.


That will be the day for this board.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

It would be great if he got a championship right before he retired, like in China.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hopefully not that late into his career.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> Hopefully not that late into his career.


 What I meant was that he win a championship right before he retires. I didn't mean it should be his first. But I hope that he will win his last on the year before he retires.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> It would be great if he got a championship right before he retired, like in China.


I dont know about you, but the earlier the better


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I didn't mean that it should be his first. I said that it would be great if he retired a winner.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> What I meant was that he win a championship right before he retires. I didn't mean it should be his first. But I hope that he will win his last on the year before he retires.


Yeah, that would definitely be good.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I didn't mean that it should be his first. I said that it would be great if he retired a winner.


he should just get one next year, and just keep getting them until he retires.


*Go NeTs*


----------

